# what is the average download rate for a 4mb connection



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

i upgraded my internet package home from 1 mb to 4 mb and i wanted to confirm some thing

what is the general range in download speed for a 4mb connection (400 kbps to 450kbps) or 345 kbps and below??


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi i have a 4Mbps download connection and get 345Kbps or lower genrally although i have had 400Kbps and above on occasions.


----------

